# Barclaya emersed



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone ever grown Barclaya longifolia emersed? I have a couple of extra bulbs and am thinking about trying it, I'm just not sure if it can be grown out of water or not.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

The plant finder says NO


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

From what i've read, Barclaya is strictly an aquatic plant, but i wasn't sure.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I have some in my 75, but it is my first experience with it and I have never tried anything emersed yet.
I am going strictly what it said on the Plantfinder.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

most if not all lotus plants turn dormant when put into emmersed conditions


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok i figured as much. 

Thanks for the info!


----------

